# Mstar isp utility?



## oleg Tamansky (Sep 10, 2016)

hola gente, estoy intentando usar el programa Mstar isp utility, tengo una pc de escritoria con windows xp sp3, consegui un circuito de interfaz, que usa un 74ls244 y un 74ls05, conectado a la pc a travez del puerto paralelo, sucede a una vez todo conectado, le doy autodetect al programa y me tira error, creo que el programa no esta accediendo correctamente al puerto paralelo, me fije con osciloscpio y no se estan enviando datos por el paralelo, estoy pensando en usar el puerto com ya que atravez de este el programa si envia datos, pero no se como hacer la adaptacion de puerto paralelo a com, desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2016)

¿ Configuraste la dirección del puerto ?


----------



## oleg Tamansky (Sep 10, 2016)

si, cuando doy autodetect, me coloca la direccion en 3CB, tanto desde el setuo del mother, como desde el administrador de dispositivos, la direccion es esa, otra cuestion, es que cuando seteo en el programa un puerto com, me sale un dialogo que dice que el puerto com ha sido abierto, pero cuando seteo el puerto lpt, no sale nada,


----------

